# Cabinets wont shut after new hinges



## Moregone (Jun 11, 2014)

Hello,

We just had our oak cabinets painted white with lacquer, installed knobs and handles and changed out the hinges to match the silver handles.

Now the cabinets do not close fully. Some are okay, most have a small gap but one feels like its being forced when you shut it.

I am hoping there are some mild adjustments or tricks we can do to make them set better. We did order magnets and I supposed that will work fine. But the one that is binding needs to change somehow.

Any tips or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Perhaps you should discuss the issues with whomever you hired to paint your cabinets. As to adjustments, some hinges are adjustable, if you post some pictures and a product name and model, it may be possible to determine if yours can be adjusted.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My guess would be paint buildup, or the hinge was bent or stretched to adjust the door and the new hinge hasn't been.


----------



## Moregone (Jun 11, 2014)

I dont think I am going to get the guy to come back out. I'll try but we discussed it when he was there and kinda left on me to figure out.

I was hoping to hear there are some things to look for like uneven angles or something. Ill figure it out.

Thanks


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

There are thousands of different types of cabinet hinges.It would help if you could tell us what you are using.Euro cup hinges,overlay,,3/8" or 3/4,flush mount,inset.You see my point.Some are adjustable and some are not.Could be the hinge or the finish.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Even just not marking the doors and putting them in the same spot can throw them off.
If there offset hinges are you 100% sure there all the same offset.
Easy to have bought the wrong one if you bought them at a box store out of bins where customers just throw them back on the shelf.


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

As others have said, there are many types and brands of cabinet hinges.
Try google or bing using "adjustable cabinet hinges" and you'll get a list of various hinges and some links to adjustment advice and how-to.

I agree with Joe that each cabinet is not exactly the same, so if the doors have not been identified to their original location, you'll have to adjust to fit to the 
"new" location.

Good luck.


----------



## Moregone (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Been busy with the move and Cox has been playing games with my Internet. Ugh

I don't believe our hinges are adjustable, they look basic. So I was looking for tips on adjusting. I'm guessing the line between the top and bottom is not perfect on some. I will try and post a video soon.

Thanks


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

If they are not adjustable I'm assuming they are just flush mount hinges.Still need to know the style to give any advice.What overlay?Inset?They are probably not installed square to the door and are binding.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Some none adjustable hinges can still be adjusted by putting pressure in certain places.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I've done that Big Jim.A heavy fist on the outside top of the door.I guess we don't have smiley faces here.


----------

